# Check out my band on facebook



## ScarletFever (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys

Finally got my deathcore project going! Will be recording a demo in a few weeks hopefully!
So check out the facebook page for Scarlet Fever for more news and what not!
https://www.facebook.com/scarletfeverbandaus


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd make sure you have something for people to listen to before you start spamming your page, otherwise they'll just think "oh, a band... with no music. How nice."


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 2, 2013)

you posted this in the 2nd or 3rd slowest sub-forum


----------

